# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Aυγό εν όψει......

## ramiro

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



παιδια εχω να σας πω κατι καταπληκτικο!λειπαμε σ/κ και σημερα το πρωι....τσα!1 αυγουλακι εκανε την εμφανιση του...ωιμεεεεε και τωρα τι κανουμε?λοιπον πρωτα και κατοπιν συμβουλης του φιλου μας dream απομονωσαμε το ζευγαρι από τα αλλα lovebirds και ….ποιο είναι το δευτερο βημα ωεο??παρακαλουμε παιδια πασα συμβουλη δεκτη…..α! το ζευγαρι είναι fisher με blue mask..

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vicky_ath

Τα πουλακια αυτα το γνωριζατε οτι ειναι ζευγαρι κ ειχατε κανει καποια διατροφικη προετοιμασια ή το γεγονος ηταν τυχαιο(κεραυνοβολος ερωτας δλδ....)??
Αν τα αυγα εκκολαφθουν το γνωριζετε οτι τα πουλακια που θα βγουν θα ειναι υβριδια, δηλαδη στειρα?

----------


## ramiro

καλησπέρα  Βίκυ

δεν έχω κάνει καμία προετοιμασία, ποτέ δεν το περιμέναμε να δούμε αυγουλάκι ...μόνα τους κολλησαν με την πρώτη ματια!βιταμίνες τους έχω μόνιμα μέσα και λαχανικά και σουπιοκοκαλο. τώρα αν βγουν με το καλό τα μικρα που εμένα μου φαίνετε απίστευτο..  όλα ζωούλα έχουν όλα τα ζωακια  τα αγαπάμε κι ας είναι υβριδια…. Εχω πολλές απορίες και δεν θέλω να σας ζαλίζω με ανόητες ερωτήσεις... όπως πόσα αυγά κάνουν πόσες μέρες τα κλωσαει  μόλις βγουν με το καλό το αρσενικό το περνώ από το κλουβί τους δίνω κάποια τροφή συγκεκριμένη . αν κάποιο νεοσσό  ψοφήσει μέσα πως θα το καταλάβω πρέπει να ανοίγω την φώλια καθημερινά κ.α πολλά έχω πολλές απορίες δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω .. αν υπήρχε κάποιος πιο παλιά σε αυτήν την φάση τι του συμβουλέψατε?   αν βλέπατε την έκφραση των παιδιών μας μόλις είδαν την φωτογραφία με το αυγό, το χαμόγελο έφτασε μέχρι τα αυτάκια τους!!! .βεβαια μπορουμε να τα λεμε και βημα βημα πως πανε, που ετσι και αλλιως θα τα λεμε απλα προσπαθω να κανω οσα λιγοτερα λαθη  γιατι ειμαι πρωταρης σε αυτά….

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχατε ξεκινήσει διατροφική προετημασία στο ζευγάρι.Τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε.Βασικό η χορήγηση ασβεστίου μέσω σουπιοκάκαλου η μέσω κάποιου συμπληρώματος.Το ζευγάρι καλό είναι να είναι μόνο του.Βάλε και αυγό βραστό μαζί με το τσόφλι.Ελπίζω να το φάνε.Συνεχίζεις μέχρι το τελευταίο0 αυγό.Καθημερινά κάνε έλεγχο της φωλιάς για να νέα αυγά για να ξέρεις πότε σταμάτησαν και να μετρήσεις τις ημέρες αν τελικά καθίσει να κλώσει.
Μην ντα ενοχλείς αν και τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια δεν έχουν πρόβλημα από ότι διαβάζω και ακούω από γνωστούς,διότι δεν είχα ποτέ lovebirds.
Μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο της ζωής τους ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά και ζευγαρώνουν  εύκολα, χωρίς να ενοχλούνται ιδιαίτερα από την παρουσία του ανθρώπου.  Χρησιμοποιούν κλειστές φωλιές, στις οποίες μπορεί να στρώσουν μια  πληθώρα υλικά όπως κομμάτια από κλαδιά που έχουν ροκανίσει,  χαρτί ,  πριονίδι, αλλά μπορεί και να αφήσουν τη φωλιά σκέτη και να γεννήσουν τα  αυγά πάνω στο ξύλο. Καλό είναι   να υπάρχει ένα υπόστρωμα για να κρατάει τη θερμοκρασία αλλά και να μην  σπάσουν τα αυγά. Οι νεοσσοί εμφανίζονται σε 20 ημέρες περίπου και θα  βγουν από τη φωλιά όταν γίνουν 6 εβδομάδων, χωρίς να έχουν ακόμη  απογαλακτιστεί. Πρέπει να περιμένετε ακόμη 1-2 εβδομάδες μέχρι τα πουλιά  να γίνουν τελείως ανεξάρτητα για να τα χωρίσετε από τους γονείς τους.*

----------


## ramiro

Είναι φυσιολογικές αυτές οι κουτσουλιές? σαν διάρροια είναι.. λόγω γέννας  ισως? ..ασπρες γυρω-γυρω και πράσινες σκούρες στο κεντρο..λαχανικα εχω σταματησει να τους δινω.παντως και τα 2 είναι μεσα στη φωλια!!ειναι φυσιολογικο? 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Ηρακλής

Φίλε μου και  έμενα που κάνανε αβγό,κάνανε ίδιες κουτσουλιές σαν δυάρια (όπως στην φώτο που έβαλες )και ρώτησα τα παιδιά εδώ και μου είπανε ότι είναι φισολογικη λόγο γενας .Καλή συνεχεία με τα αβγουλάκια και να τα δούμε σύντομα να σκανε μύτη

----------


## tsouk

όπως είπε και ο φίλος ηρακλής 
την περίοδο που κάνουν αυγά η  θηλύκια θα κάνει πιο μεγάλες και ποιο υγρές 
επίσης τα πουλια στην αναπαραγωγής είναι πoιο στρεσαρισμένα και αυτό δημουργεί διάρροια

----------


## ramiro

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια με ησυχασατε με αυτα που μου ειπατε...ο,τι νεοτερο εχω θα τα λεμε παλι...και παλι ευχαριστω για ολα....

----------


## ramiro

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

παιδια ηρθε και το 2ο............

----------


## tsouk

μπράβο φιλε τα πάτε μια χαρά άρα το πρώτο αυγό ήταν στις 28 και το τρίτο να το υπολογίζεις παρασκευή

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*άντε με το καλό.**Καλή συνέχεια.*

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!!

----------


## ramiro

Ευχαριστούμε Μακάρι …..να πάνε όλα καλά ......

----------


## ramiro

Σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που είναι οι γονείς τους βάζω αυγό καθημερινά αυγό που δεν ξέρω αν το τρώνε και αν τρώνε είναι πολύ λίγο σχεδόν καθόλου να συνεχίσω ???να τους βάλω λάχανο μαρούλι μπρόκολο και κουνουπίδι που ξέρω ότι το τρώνε ή θα δημιουργήσει πιο πολύ διάρροια και δεν κάνει . έχω δει που έβαζε πριν λίγες μέρες μέσα στην φώλια πριν κάνει αυγά μπρόκολο και το άφηνε εκεί φυσικά της το έπαιρνα γιατί θα σάπιζε και θα της έκανε κακό..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Να συνεχίσεις έστω και λίγο που τρώνε γιατί θα το χρειαστούν να ταΐσουν τους νεοσσούς μετά όταν βγουν.Τα λαχανικά αφού τα βλέπουν σαν υλικό φωλιάς μην τους τα δίνεις.*

----------


## vagelis76

Αλέξανδρε βάλε λίγο πριονίδι στο κλουβί και εκείνη θα μεταφερει μέσα στη φωλιά να της είναι απαραίτητο...
Καλή συνέχεια!!!!!!

----------


## ramiro

τους εχω βαλει και  πριονιδι εδω και πολυ καιρο σε ενα μεταλικο μπολ κρεμασμενο στο κλουβι .
Οτι διαβαζω απο το forum κανω.

----------


## ramiro

καλημερα και καλο μηνα νομιζω καλα παμε μεχρι εδω ........... το 3 αυγο σημερα .


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Καλό μήνα .Πως είναι η συμπροφορά τους με τα αυγά;* :Happy0030:

----------


## ramiro

Είναι συνεχεία μέσα στην φωλιά δεν τα βλέπω σχεδόν καθόλου.. προπαντός το θηλυκό το βλέπω μέρα παρά μέρα που θα το ενοχλήσω να βγει έξω για να βγάλω Φώτο και μόλις ξανά κλείσω το καπάκι μπαίνει παλι μέσα!

----------


## ramiro

όταν με το καλό βγουν τα μικρά από το αυγό επειδή η φωλιά είναι σκοτεινή μηπως να σήκωνα το καπάκι από πάνω λίγο η όλο ώστε να βλέπει η μάνα για να μην τα πατήσει εκεί μέσα και να τα ταιζει πιο ευκολα ;;. μπορώ να αφήσω και μια χαραμάδα να βλέπει λίγο ή βλέπει στο σκοτάδι και δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι. ?tι με συμβουλεύεται να κάνω όταν φτάσει εκείνη η ώρα? περίπου στης 18/4/2011 όπως τα έχω υπολογίσει θα είναι ……ωχ ωχ είμαστε αγχωμενοι από τώρα … η φύση όμως ξέρει ….

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μια χαρά έτσι πρέπει να είναι η φωλιά..Την απάντηση την έδωσες ξέρει η φύση.*

----------


## ramiro

Καλημερα παιδια .
ηρθε και το 4ο

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ramiro

ηρθε και το 5ο

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## MR G

Πραγματικα ειναι φανταστικη ολη αυτη η ιστορια με γεννεσ και ζευγαρωματα...
Μπραβο στα πουλακια σου , αντε να πανε ολλα καλα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ramiro

Ευχαριστώ μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά έχουμε αγωνία ……….

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πως τα πάνε τα μικρά σας;

----------


## ramiro

Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνε σήμερα το είδα το μήνυμα. καλά πάνε  τα αβγουλάκια μας.η θηλυκια είναισυνεχεια μέσα και τα κλωσσαει . έχω μια απορία το αρσενικό δεν την αφήνει ναφάει συνέχεια την κυνηγαει μαλλον θελει να ζευγαρωσει παλι?.ετσι αναγκαστικά πήγατο φαγητό και το νερό όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην φωλιά για να μην χρειαζεται ναβγαινει πολύ η μανουλα, εάν πάνε όλα καλά μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα βγει κάποιο πουλακι.Τα δικά σου πως πάνε ;;;

----------


## jk21

μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα!!!!!!  ο αρσενικος την κυνηγα για να ξαναμπει στη φωλια ! ανησυχει μην παθουν τιποτα τα αυγα .συνηθισμενη κινηση .μολις μπει μετα ηρεμει ,ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## ramiro

ΚαλησπέραΔημήτρη ,έτσι είναι έχεις δίκιο   :Happy0159: ,

 τώρα μας τρέλανες  αυτό δεν το είχαμε σκεφτεί καν.

----------


## ramiro

γεια σας παιδια εμεις φετος θα κανουμε πασχα με το "σπασμενο" αυγο διοτι εχουμε ενα νεογεννητο πουλακι που μολις εσκασε μυτη...καλο πασχα σε ολους!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Καλά τη ήσυχη "εγκυμοσύνη" ήταν αυτή????Χαμπάρι δε πήραμε πότε πέρασε ο καιρός :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 
Να σας ζήσει παιδιά το μωράκι και στα υπόλοιπα με το καλό :Bug Dance:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σιδερένιο και στο κλαρί.Καλή συνέχεια με τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά τι γίνεται με τα υπόλοιπα σταμάτησαν λόγω εορτών να βγαίνουν; :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## ramiro

Γεια σας παιδια sorry αλλα ειχα προβλημα με το internet προσπαθω να βαλω μια  ip camera για να βλεπω τα πουλακια…εχουν σπασει όλα τα αυγα και εχουμε νεογεννητα τα οποια εχουν ακομη κλειστα ματακια και μολις αρχισαν να βγαζουν φτερα…η μαμα θελει συνεχεια να τρωει αμμο και της εχω βαλει και καρβουνο και πεσαν με τα μουτρα και τα δυο- να τους τα αφησω είναι καλο για τροφη μιας που ταιζουν και τα μωρα?αυγο δεν τρωνε φρεσκο ετσι τους ανακατευω αυγο εμποριου με την τροφη τους..φρουτα και λαχανικα τους δινω?απο την εμπειρια σας χρειαζεται να κανω κατι άλλο?

----------


## ramiro

Έχουμε ένα ασχημο  νέο παιδιά...το πιο μικρο από τα πουλακια μαλλον το σκεπασαν   τα αδελφάκια του  και δεν άντεξε..ετσι  το χάσαμε σήμερα. . ηταν τοσο μικρο που οσο είναι το κεφαλι τους ηταν ολοκληρο αυτό !!ελπιζω να μην εχουμε και άλλες απωλειες…

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτό που πρέπει να τρώνε τώρα είναι πρωτεΐνη για να μεγαλώσουν γρήγορα.Φρούτα και λαχανικά μετά από δέκα μέρες μην τα πιάσει διάρροια.Καρβουνάκι εγώ δεν θα έδινα σε τόσο μικρά πουλάκια.Άρα αυγό με τα σποράκια τους.Άντε με το καλό.Πόσα είναι τα μωρά;

----------


## ramiro

καλημερα και καλη πρωτομαγια!τα πουλακια μασ ειναι τεσσερα και το ενα εχει και κοκκινο ραμφος...καλα ειναι φοβερο συναισθημα...

----------


## jk21

> αυγο δεν τρωνε φρεσκο ετσι τους ανακατευω αυγο εμποριου με την τροφη τους..


λυπαμαι για το μικρουλι αλλα ετσι συμβαινει οταν το μικροτερο δεν εχει τη δυναμη να διεκδικησει τροφη.συνηθως αν ειναι δυνατον οταν παρατηρουμε κατι τετοιο το φερνουμε με προσεκτικες κινησεις πιο πανω απο τα αλλα για να του κανουμε πιο ευκολο το εργο.αμα ειναι δυνατον το ενισχυουμε και με ταισμα στο χερι.

για το αυγο που λες τι εννοεις αυγο του εμποριου με την τροφη του; βαζεις αυγοτροφη ετοιμη με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο ή αυγο αφυδατωμενο του εμποριου μεσα στην αυγοτροφη του;

αν θελησεις  εδω υπαρχουν αρκετες συνταγες που μπορεις να κανεις ,ειτε σκετες  ειτε να τις συνδιασεις με την ετοιμη που εχεις
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82

----------


## ramiro

> λυπαμαι για το μικρουλι αλλα ετσι συμβαινει οταν το μικροτερο δεν εχει τη δυναμη να διεκδικησει τροφη.συνηθως αν ειναι δυνατον οταν παρατηρουμε κατι τετοιο το φερνουμε με προσεκτικες κινησεις πιο πανω απο τα αλλα για να του κανουμε πιο ευκολο το εργο.αμα ειναι δυνατον το ενισχυουμε και με ταισμα στο χερι.
> 
> για το αυγο που λες τι εννοεις αυγο του εμποριου με την τροφη του; βαζεις αυγοτροφη ετοιμη με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο ή αυγο αφυδατωμενο του εμποριου μεσα στην αυγοτροφη του;
> 
> αν θελησεις εδω υπαρχουν αρκετες συνταγες που μπορεις να κανεις ,ειτε σκετες ειτε να τις συνδιασεις με την ετοιμη που εχεις
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82


σου στελνω πμ σε φωτο τις συσκευασιες του εμποριου

----------


## ramiro

Έχω την τιμή να σας παρουσιάσω τα νέα μικρα  μέλη των lovebirdς μας…. σας ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαρασταση σας και τις συμβουλες σας…  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

*Να σου Ζησουν!!!*

----------


## douke-soula

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: φτου φτου φτου φτου μια χαρα φαινονται τα μικρα κουκλακια :Bird1:  :Bird1:  :Bird1:  :Bird1: 
να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου ζησουν τα ζουζουνια!!!!

----------


## demis

Τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα? να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## prodigy

να σου ζησουν φιλε μου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

*Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!
Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!
Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!
Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Να σου Ζήσουν*

----------


## ramiro

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τισ ευχες σας...αλλωστε μην ξεχνατε οτι ειστε ολοι "νονοι" τους κατα καποιο τροπο γιατι χωρις εσας δεν ξερω πως θα αντιμετωπιζαμε μια γεννηση...και να και μια φωτο με τα ματια ανοιχτα!!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Τι κουκλάκια ειναι αυτά!!!!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!! :Party0028:  :Anim 26:

----------


## ramiro

ιδου η εξελιξη....

----------


## douke-soula

ξανα φτου φτου φτου και μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο 
μεγαλωσαν τα μωρακια ..........
γινανε μωρα χαχαχαχα :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## vagelis76

Γαλάζοπράσινα μωρά!!!!!!!!!!
Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Να σου ζήσουν !!

----------


## Asmodeus

Να σου ζησουν τα ομορφουλικα φιλε!

----------


## ramiro

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις ευχες σας!να ρωτησω και κατι παρεπιπτοντως?θελω πολυ να παρω καποιο στα χερια μου αλλα φοβαμαι αφενος την αντιδραση της μαμας και αφετερου δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι καλο και για το ιδιο?μπορω λετε η ειναι νωρις ακομα?βεβαια ανοιγω τη φωλια και τα βλεπω καθε μερα χωρις η μαμα τους να αντιδρα...μαλλον με εχουν συνηθισει..

----------


## vagelis76

Αλέξανδρε πόσο ημερών είναι τα μικρά????(σίγουρα έχεις πεί αλλά δε θυμάμαι..)
Θέλεις να ταΐσεις και στο χέρι δηλαδή κάποιο από τα μωρά????

----------


## ramiro

Βαγγελη τα μικρα μου είναι 15-17-19 ημερων . δεν θελω να τα ταισω γιατι δεν ξερω πως.αλλωστε τα ταιζει η μαμα τους … απλα θελω να τα παρω στα χερια μου να τα χαιδεψω… ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενος..

----------


## zack27

Nα σου ζησουν τα μικρα κουλια ειναι!!!

----------


## vagelis76

> Βαγγελη τα μικρα μου είναι 15-17-19 ημερων . δεν θελω να τα ταισω γιατι δεν ξερω πως.αλλωστε τα ταιζει η μαμα τους … απλα θελω να τα παρω στα χερια μου να τα χαιδεψω… ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενος..


Δοκίμασε να πάρεις 1 και διακριτικά για λίγο σαν αρχή.αν δεις οτι η μάνα δεν αντιδράει παράξενα...τότε συνέχισε και με τα υπόλοιπα εναλλάξ,μέχρι να τις γίνει συνήθεια και να μην έχει πρόβλημα.Οι περισσότεροι τα παίρνουν στα χέρια τους χωρίς προβλήματα,εξαρτάται βέβαια από τους γονείς και το πόσο ανεκτικοί είναι...
Εσένα επειδή είναι και η 1η τους γέννα ακόμα παραπάνω,γιατί δε ξέρεις τις αντιδράσεις τους.

----------


## ramiro

οκ καλα τα πηγα....

----------


## ramiro

και ενα μικρο βιντεακι


http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/823/1ye.mp4/

----------


## vagelis76

ψυχούλα μου!!!!!!!
Πως είναι η αίσθηση να έχεις στα χέρια σου μωράκι???????

----------


## ramiro

:Happy0064:  :Jumping0044: είναι τέλειο αυτό που αισθάνεσαι εκείνη την στιγμή , αυτό ήθελα να κάνω εδώ και καιρό , αυτό το κλικ ήθελα  :Love0001:  :Love0001:

----------


## ramiro

πως μεγαλώνουν από την μια μέρα στην άλλη ….

----------


## zack27

Καλα ε δεν υπαρχουν!!!!τι κουκλια ειναι αυτα να σου ζησουν.....ειναι πανεμορφη αισθηση νομιζω να τα κρατα στα χερια σου και να τα βλεπεις μερα με την ημερα να μεγαλωνουν.Μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά πως περνάει ο καιρός,πριν λίγο ρωτούσατε τι να κάνετε και να τώρα είστε παπαγαλογονείς Σούπερ. :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## ANNA-VASILIKI

πωπω αγγελουδακια ειναι!!να τα χαιρεστε ολα και η αγαπη σας να τους δινει χρονια!!

----------


## ramiro

λοιπον θα εχουμε και αλλες φωτο να σας δειξουμε καθως σιγα σιγα  βγαζουμε  τα μικρα απο τη φωλια και τα χαιδευουμε.....ε ναι λοιπον αρχιζουν και τσιμπανε κιολας..

----------


## ramiro

τα παιδια με τα μωρα....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αυτά είναι.Φοβερή εμπειρία για τα παιδιά σας.Ζηλεύωωωωωωωωωω.Πω πω μεγάλωσαν.* :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## ramiro

και το βιντεακι τα παιδια με τα μωρα...

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/541/6oz.mp4/



http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/857/vz2.mp4/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μωρέ πως κάθονται τα μικρά μου τι καλά.Παιδιά σας φαντάζομαι να απασχολήστε μόνο με τα μικρά,όλοι σας τα φτερωτά μικρά εννοώ. :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## marlene

*Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι ένα από τα θέματα που θα επιστρέφω για να τα χαζεύω.... Συγχαρητήρια σε όλη την οικογένεια που υποδέχεται έτσι τα φτερωτά μωράκια!!!!
Και φυσικά στους 2 μεγάλους της υπόθεσης που φρόντισαν να πάνε όλα καλά! Μπράβο παιδιά!!! =)))*

----------


## vagelis76

Ψύχραιμη η Πηνελόπη με τη μαύρη κουτσουλιά...χαχαχαχχχαχχα ...και αυτό σημαίνει πολύ αγάπη για τα πουλιά!!!!!
Αλέξανδρε και η ανηψιά μου ήθελε ένα φούξια καναρίνι...χαχαχαχαχχα

Πραγματικά απολαυστικές στιγμές και γεμάτες αγάπη και τρυφερότητα!!!!!!!
Να τους χαίρεσαι όλους Αλέξανδρε φτερωτούς και μη.

----------


## ramiro

για δες πως μεγαλωσαμεεε....βγαζουμε και κεφαλακια εξω να δουμε τον κοσμο...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά πότε έγιναν έτσι τα μικρά; :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Character0051:  :Character0051:

----------


## ramiro

τρωνε καλα , μας εχουν ξεπαραδιασει ....

----------


## serafeim

να σου ζησουυυυυυυυυυυν ... ζηλευωωωωωωωω  :$ :$ :$ :$

----------


## ramiro

καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω μια απορία όταν με το καλό βγουν τα μωράκια από την φωλιά τους  :Bird1: , την φωλιά την χαλάω και την καθαρίζω  :Character0235: για να φτιάξουν καινούργια με νέα χορταράκια ή τους αγοράζω καινούργια; θα προτιμούσα να τους έπαιρνα καινούργια και καθαρή εσείς από την εμπειρία σας τι λέτε να κάνω ;;; :Happy0159:

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ θα τη καθάριζα καλά,θα τη περνούσα με ένα καλά στημένο σφουγγάρι  και λίγο ξύδι και θα την άφηνα στον ήλιο να στεγνώσει καλά.Στη συνέχεια θα τη ψέκαζα με ένα παρασιτοκτόνο (επιτρεπόμενο για τα πουλιά) και λίγη ψειρόσκονη πριν τη δώσω ξανά  στα πουλιά. 
Πας για 2ο γύρο Αλέξανδρε???

----------


## serafeim

εγω κανω το εξης...
βαζω την φωλια σε καυτο νερο με ξυδι και την αφηνω στον ηλιο να στεγνωση καλα...ετσι ολα τα μικροβια και παρασιτα νεκρωνουν!
καλη επιτυχια Αλεξανδρε!!

----------


## ramiro

> εγώ θα τη καθάριζα καλά,θα τη περνούσα με ένα καλά στημένο σφουγγάρι και λίγο ξύδι και θα την άφηνα στον ήλιο να στεγνώσει καλά.στη συνέχεια θα τη ψέκαζα με ένα παρασιτοκτόνο (επιτρεπόμενο για τα πουλιά) και λίγη ψειρόσκονη πριν τη δώσω ξανά στα πουλιά. 
> πας για 2ο γύρο αλέξανδρε???




δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνουν τελικά μακάρι να πάμε σε δεύτερο γύρο …κάνεις δεν ξέρει μόνο αυτά. Aπό ότι κατάλαβα να την χαλάσω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα , φυσικά όταν βγουν για τα καλά τα μικρά . 
oταν ξανά φτιάξουν φωλιά το ζευγαράκι καλό  θα είναι τα μικρά να τα πάω σε άλλο κλουβί γιατί θα θέλουν να μπουν μέσα στην φωλιά και αυτά μπορεί να τα βλέπουν σαν απειλή και να τα  σκοτώσουν έτσι δεν είναι ;;;

----------


## vagelis76

Ναι τα μικρά καλό είναι να χωρίζονται να μη δημιουργούν προβλήματα στη νέα φωλιά και τα αυγά...
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πάνε τα πουλιά σε 2η γέννα όταν ακόμα τα μικρά είναι ακόμα στο κλουβί και μόλις βγούνε από τη φωλιά.

----------


## ramiro

τότε είναι τα ζόρια Βαγγελη ,γιατί  και η φωλιά τους θα είναι μες την βρομά και μπορεί και ψείρες  να έχει ,  δεν θα έχω προλάβει να κάνω την αλλαγή , και τα μικρά δεν θα είναι έτοιμα να είναι ανεξάρτητα . ελπίζω να μην το δω αυτό … μωρά και αυγά μαζί …

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η ψείρες είναι ένα πρόβλημα τώρα με τη ζέστη.

----------


## ramiro

πότε μπορώ να ψεκάσω τα μικρά για ψειρες;;

----------

